# التربينات البخاريه



## el_rayes (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم تدربت فى مصنع السكر فرايت التربينات المستخدمه فى المصنع فاقدم لكم اليوم موضوع عن التربينات المستخدمه فى مصنع السكر وهو موضوع شيق نبدا الموضوع 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
التربينات البخاريه
مقدمة :

قد أصبح للتربينات البخارية أهمية كبرى في مصانع السكر خاصة وأنها أصبحت اليوم من المعدات الأساسية الخاصة بإدارة العصارات وقاطعات القصب وحلت بدلا من الآلات البخارية الترددية التي كانت تستخدم سابقا في إدارة معظم وحدات خطوط العصارات العاملة بمصانعنا . التربينات الدفعية بصفة عامة هي الأكثر إنتشاراً في مصانعنا .

التربين البخاري :

الغرض الأساسي من التربين البخاري هو امتصاص الطاقة الحركية المتولدة في البخار وذلك بأن يسمح للبخار بالتمدد من ضغط عالي إلى ضغط منخفض بدون إجراء أي شغل فيه لذ لك تتولد السرعة في كتلة البخاربنقص الحرارة التي فيه وهذا التمدد يتم في ممر يسمى البوق ، والتربينات ذات القدرة الصغيرة يستعمل فيها بوق واحد أما التربينات ذات القدرة الكبيرة فيستعمل عدد من الأبواق إما مجموعة واحدة متجاورة بعضها إلى بعض أو موزعةأو موزعة على محيط طارة الريش المتحركة ، وهذه الأبواق مصممة تصميم خاص يسمح للبخار بالانتشار خلالها بأقل ما يمكن من الاحتكاك وبدون إثارة البخار عند خروجة منها إذ أن ذلك يعمل على ضياع جزء كبير من هذه الطاقة .

أنواع التوربينات البخارية :

تنقسم التوربينات البخارية إلى نوعين :-

. Pack Pressure 1 ) توربينات من النوع 
. Condensating steam 2 ) توربينات من النوع 

والتوربينات البخارية المستخدمة في مصانع السكر في جميع أنحاء العالم من النوع الأول أي أنها تعمل على أن ينخفض الضغط إلى حد أكبر من الضغط الجوى فمثلا في مصنعنا يكون ضغط بخار العادم حوالي 0.3بار وذلك للاستفادة من هذا البخار العادم في العمليات الصناعية . 
ويوجد بالمصنع عدد خمس تربينات بخارية بمحطة القوى وهى كالتالي : 
1 ) AEG قدرة 4.5 ميجاوات . 
2 ) سكودا قدرة 4.5 ميجاوات . 
3 ) سكودا قدرة 6 ميجاوات .
4 ) سيمنز بعدد (2) وقدرة كل منها 3.5 ميجاوات. 

أما في العصارات فكل عصارة لها توربينة واحدة خاصة بها وهى ذات مرحلة أو مرحلتين ولكن التوربينات الموجودة في المحطة جميعها متعددة المراحل . 


الفرق بين توربينات الدفع ورد الفعل :

في تربينات الدفع يستفاد بدفع البخار عند دخولة إلى ريش التربينة .
أما في تربينات رد الفعل فيستفاد برد الفعل للبخار عند خروجة من الريش .

المكونات الأساسية للتربينة :

1	) عامود الروتور :
وهو عبارة عن عدد من المراحل الدفعية Impulse stage 
ومرحلة Reaction .

2 ) الأستيتور :

وهو عبارة عن عدد من المراحل الدفعية .

3 ) ال Governer :
وهو الذي يتحكم في كمية الزيت الموزعة على الميزان والكراسي وجميع أجزاء التحكم.

4 ) الميزان :
وهو الذي يتحكم في كمية البخار الداخلة إلى الريش وذلك طبقا للحمل وكذلك كمية الزيت الآتية إليه وذلك عن طريق Control valve 
5 ) Stop valve :
يتم فتح Stop valve في بداية التشغيل عن طريق ضغط الزيت وفى 
حالة التوقف يتم رجوع Valve عن طريق Spring كرد فعل لها . 

**************************************

نظام التزييت في التربين
يعد نظام التزييت في التربين من أخطر نظم التحكم حيث أن التزييت عملية ضرورية جدا عند السرعات العالية لعامود التربين ويمكن أن تتم عملية التزييت عن طريق إحدى الطرق الآتية :

1 ) نظام حلقة التزييت الدوارة :

حيث أن هذه الحلقة تدور هي والعامود في مسارات الزيت المحاط بالماء الذي يقوم بعملية التبريد للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الزيت .

2 ) نظام التزييت بالطرطشة أو الرش والتزييت الجبري :

حيث أن في هذه النظام تكون هناك مضخة ترسية مدمجة على نفس العامود المتصل بال Governer والذي يتم تحريكه بواسطة عجلة دورية فيتم طرطشة الزيت إلى الكرسي السفلى حتى يصل إلى الكرسي العلوي وهذا بالنسبة للتزييت الجبري .

* نظام التزييت الجبري عكس نظام التزييت العادي (( الطرطشة بدون مضخة )) . 
للتحكم في السرعة يوجد تحكم ميكانيكي وكهربي

أجهزة الحماية للتربينة

تعمل أجهزة الحماية على فصل التربينة مباشرة عن طريق قفل البلف الرئيسي للبخار Main Stop Valve - Quick Action Valve في حدوث أي من الحالات الآتية :-

1 ) زيادة السرعة للتربينة Over Speed Trip:

يعمل منظم زيادة السرعة Emergency Over Speed Governerعلى تعشيقة الجزء الخاص بفصل التربينة في مجموعة الفصل.


2 ) انخفاض ضغط الزيت Low Oil Trip:

عند انخفاض ضغط الزيت بمقدار معين تحدث إشارة تنبيه بانخفاض ضغط الزيت وعند استمرار انخفاض ضغطه يعمل جهاز الحماية على فصل التربينة.


3 ) انخفاض ضغط الزيت العمومي Governing Oil pressure Trip:
عند انخفاض الزيت العمومي بمقدار معين تحدث إشارة تنبيه وعند استمرار انخفاضه أكثر مما كان عليه تفصل التربينة عن طريق البلف العمومي للبخار تلقائيا.


4 ) حدوث إزاحة محور Axel Displacement Rotor End Travel:

تفصل التربينة في حالة حدوث إزاحة محورية للروتور بمسافة ± 0.5 مم للأمام أو للخلف .


5 ) حدوث حريق Fire Protection:

عند حدوث حريق ومع التقدير المناسب لامتداد النيران يمكن الضغط على زر الفصل في حالة الحريق الذي يوصل منه كهر بائية لبلف كهر ومغناطيس 
ليعمل على:

أ ) فصل التربينة 
ب ) سحب الزيت الموجود بالمواسير في دائرة التحكم إلى تنك الزيت. 

* ويلاحظ أنه في حالة عدم وجود التيار يمكن تشغيل البلف أعلا ه يدويا .

6 ) ازدياد الضغط الخلفي Back Pressure Trip:
يعمل عند ازدياد ضغط العادم خلف التربينه عن حد معين.

* في جميع الحالات السابق ذكرها لأجهزة الحماية توجد أيضا أجهزة تنبيه صوتيه وضوئية لتحديد سبب فصل التربينة.


* تزود التربينات بأجهزة إضافية كالآتي:

1 – ذراع لفصل التربينة: ثابت على التربينة متصل بجهاز الفصل Oil Trip Mechanism )).

2 – مؤشر لبيان مدى الإزاحة المحورية بين الروتور والجسم الثابت مع جهاز للتنبيه.

3 – جهاز تنبيه عند وصول ذراع فتح يلوف التحكم بعلبة الصمامات إلى نهاية مشواره.

4 – بلوف أمان على الضغط الخلفي للتربينة.


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للجهد الكبير والمميز


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (25 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع ومفيد ده انا كنت بحسب التربينات بتستخدم فى محطة الكهرباء بس وياريت حد من اخوانا يقولنا اه هى استخدامات التربينات


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع جميل انا كان مشروع التخرج بتاعي power station
واستفدت كتير في هذا المجال


----------



## سنترصفقات (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ...بلتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ابوالضحي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع الجميل وياريت لو الواحد يلقي المزيد عن التوربينات المستخدمه في السكر


----------



## برهم السيد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل عاشت ايدك


----------



## بقادى (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المضوع المفيد


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## cola-06 (27 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باسل محمد ادريس (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع مميز أخي

يارت تشرح لي كيفية يتم التحكم في سرعة التوربينه أخي الكريم

وعند أضافة لود للتوربينه كيف تزيد سرعته


----------



## hamdy alfors (1 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجوا الاجابة
هل يمكن الوصول بضغط المكثف الى صفر وهل يمكن العمل بهذا الضغط


----------



## rami ali idres (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككوررر


----------



## وليد الدهدهي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد شرح في نظريه الات


----------



## حسين بابكر محمود (1 يناير 2011)

ب
ارك الله فىك


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على مجهودك وعلى المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## ميسره جابر (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اعرف كيفيه صيانه تربينه بخاريخ احاديه المرحله


----------



## Yhiawy (13 فبراير 2011)

thank you very mach


----------



## مهندس مدني طموح (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
اذا ممكن كتب اوصور عن الموضوع ونكون شاكرين


----------



## eng ibrahim ali (2 يونيو 2011)

thanks
every one want any thing about steam power plant 
i work in steam power plant


----------



## herouse (23 نوفمبر 2011)

thx


----------



## eng_ahmed 86 (8 مارس 2012)

thx


----------



## mhrlove (19 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع رائع
تسلم الايادى


----------



## عمارسامي (27 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا اخي ..


----------

